# Who is afraid to have Alzheimer's?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Can you have it from your parents? How afraid are you about this awfull illness? Are you maybe just starting and you can't notice it? Hehehe

My name (????). Oops


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm too young for that. But some day I certainly will be.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I've been trying to cause damage to my brain since I was a fifteen year old chap and most recently continue to do so with the help of medical advances in various strains and still all I can do is absorb information and catalog things in my brain for no apparent reason and for some reason that drives me to create the most random run-on sentences but that is just who I am and I've gotta go for now as it is time for my meds and seeing if I can come at least one step closer to forgetting it all.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

You won't necessarily get Alzheimer's when you become old. 

Either way, as clavi I guess I'm too young (maybe a chance for early Alzheimer's?) to seriously think about it right now. I know one of my Grandmother's doctors committed suicide after he found out he had Alzheimer's. In a way it's quite understandable since sooner or later your mind will be gone and the burden you'd put on your family is pretty hard. But on the other hand - maybe a cure will be found and you'd be saved!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

As a member said..."you have nothing by Stockhausen"... Oops, yes I had an old LP than I've never entered on my system, because I hate it. I think my memory is very selective... I think I have good memory for facts, but about things I read... I remember 8.011111123 % of what I read. I remember when in Moscow the guide wasn't watching and I sat on Ivan's the terrible throne! I was 17! I also remember having tea with Dmitri Shostakovich for 46.7234 minutes. Also when I visited Sarolta Kodály twice in Budapest (Zoltan Kodaly's second wife) and I gave her a Martin Fierro in leather and she gave me a wonderful pair of old peasant sleeves (hand made)... I was 17 and 18. I remember nice things and bad ones...so many things I remember. I hope I'll never suffer this hideous illnes. Too many treasures are in my memory. Add more than 45 years listening to music and learning. Certainly, I'll kill myself. I have no enemies. I have forgotten what they have done to me. I don't have many good friends though.

Perhaps my feelings are not that strong. Just too bad! (Am). It's a pity (Br). I would like to forget my father. But this is another story.

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Eat coconut oil, it's supposed to help.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm afraid of it. My grandmother had it. I'm sure eventually they'll find a cure for it; I just hope my gray matter holds out long enough.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Eat coconut oil, it's supposed to help.


Thanks. I'll do that.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard that coffee reduces Alzheimer's risk as well.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

chrythes said:


> i heard that coffee reduces alzheimer's risk as well.


Must have COFFEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Eat coconut oil, it's supposed to help.


Ugh... That sounds awful!

Mart..g


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Must have COFFEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!


Not a sacrfice, I looove coffee. Hurra!

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Ugh... That sounds awful!
> 
> Mart..g


You don't have to eat it straight, just cook with it. You can also get a kind that doesn't have any coconut taste to it.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

kv466 said:


> I've been trying to cause damage to my brain since I was a fifteen year old chap and most recently continue to do so with the help of medical advances in various strains and still all I can do is absorb information and catalog things in my brain for no apparent reason and for some reason that drives me to create the most random run-on sentences but that is just who I am and I've gotta go for now as it is time for my meds and seeing if I can come at least one step closer to forgetting it all.


Do you never use a , ? It's necesary to breathe from time to time.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Odnoposoff said:


> Do you never use a , ? It's necesary to breathe from time to time.


I just remebered something I've forgotten how to breathe too.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Stuff happens in life ... I'm not worried about Alzheimer's as there little I can do to prevent it from happening. 
I do have the occasional "senior moment" though ...  ... but that's just part of natural aging.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I voted "Quite," though I don't know why, since I'm still young.

I _was_ going to vote "I don't remember," but I forgot.

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

eat plenty of oily fish and keep your brain active.

also play video games as they have many health benefits including preventing alzheimers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> also play video games as they have many health benefits including preventing alzheimers.


and drastically shortening your attention span.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Wait. What was this thread about?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Wait. What was this thread about?


It says in the....

Hang on

Cant remember.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It says in the....
> 
> Hang on
> 
> Cant remember.


This is all very odd.

Hang on, what's odd?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> This is all very odd.
> 
> Hang on, what's odd?


Hello. :tiphat:

Who are you?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hello. :tiphat:
> 
> Who are you?


MaestroViolinist. Have we met?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> MaestroViolinist. Have we met?


I can't remember. How do you do? I'm ComposerOfAvantGarde


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't remember. How do you do? I'm ComposerOfAvantGarde


:lol:

Pretty good thanks. What about you?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol:
> 
> Pretty good thanks. What about you?


..........

I'm sorry, I can't remember. :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ..........
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't remember. :lol:


Um, yeah, what were we talking about?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Um, yeah, what were we talking about?


*shrugs* Beats me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Stuff happens in life ... I'm not worried about Alzheimer's as there little I can do to prevent it from happening.
> I do have the occasional "senior moment" though ...  ... but that's just part of natural aging.


I don't think so...It is not just aging...IMHO. Since we eat with so many chemical products, this illness increased a lot, a lot.
I try to avoid these... But I don't have the complete control... Who does? Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was analizing your answers...You have pretty much all of you Alzheimer quite advanced!!!! God, a bad idea to have launched this thread.




Nitram


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Who wants to get a disease that has no cure and one becomes a burden to those living around them?


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I voted quite as I will not be around long enough to actually develop *Alzheimer's* but it would frighten me. For the most part my family all have lived well into their 90s +. Those I have met all have had their facilities at the end but it's more likely you will develop the longer you live. Losing your memory is death without the dying if you ask me a horrible, horrible thing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I voted quite as I will not be around long enough to actually develop *Alzheimer's* but it would frighten me. For the most part my family all have lived well into their 90s +. Those I have met all have had their facilities at the end but it's more likely you will develop the longer you live. Losing your memory is death without the dying if you ask me a horrible, horrible thing.


Death without dying?! Sounds like something terrible.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, probably I will become insane long time before, so...


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm already forgetting the names of things. Last night I was trying to think of the name of those things table tops balance on. I had to phone someone to be told that they are "trestles". I'm very worried because this is how my aunt's Alzeiheimer's started. And it is not an isolated incident either.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

A Jewish study found that one cinnamon stick per day is supposed to cut your Alzheimer's chances in half. For your information.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> A Jewish study found that one cinnamon stick per day is supposed to cut your Alzheimer's chances in half. For your information.


A cinnamon stick? Do you eat it like that? Without anything? Arg! This must be good. As my mother always said:

If it tastes well it is unhealthy, if it tastes awfully, it is healthy.

May I : LOL

Martin


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> A cinnamon stick? Do you eat it like that? Without anything? Arg! This must be good. As my mother always said:
> 
> If it tastes well it is unhealthy, if it tastes awfully, it is healthy.
> 
> ...


I like one in a hot cup of tea or cider, they are not very delicious by themselves.

You can also grind them into a fine powder and infuse your sugar with it. "Cinnamon sugar". It's very good-like vanilla sugar, but subtler.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I like one in a hot cup of tea or cider, they are not very delicious by themselves.
> 
> You can also grind them into a fine powder and infuse your sugar with it. "Cinnamon sugar". It's very good-like vanilla sugar, but subtler.


I love your Schönberg's quote. I agree plenty with him!

About the cinnamon... They say so many things nowadays, how can I verify if it is true. Listening to Messian could give you Alzheimer... Lol. Of course this is a bad joke.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

No one _I _can remember has ever had Alzheimer's.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> No one _I _can remember has ever had Alzheimer's.


Oh...oh... Do I know you?

M....


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess, I keep a record of my music just in case... I hope I will keep the address as well, not just in my mind... Written.

www3. Something..... Let me think...


M...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I was banned in the past... Thrice... (thre times). Just in case, i give you my personal email. [email protected]
This also could be useful if you want to tell me someting more personal. JIC (*)

(*): just in case

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Since Alzheimer's doesn't run in my family, I'm not personally afraid of getting it. But if something were to happen to me personally, a sort of deviation from my genes, I would be very concerned. I think Alzheimer's is a tragic condition that wastes away people's once-brilliant minds. I probably couldn't be a musician with Alzheimer's, not that I would forget how to play (I believe that has sunk into my long-term memory quite deeply), but I wouldn't be able to communicate with people as effectively.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Since Alzheimer's doesn't run in my family, I'm not personally afraid of getting it. But if something were to happen to me personally, a sort of deviation from my genes, I would be very concerned. I think Alzheimer's is a tragic condition that wastes away people's once-brilliant minds. I probably couldn't be a musician with Alzheimer's, not that I would forget how to play (I believe that has sunk into my long-term memory quite deeply), but I wouldn't be able to communicate with people as effectively.


I couldn't agree more... I imagine myself teaching without any grammar rules, my students woul find this very "amusing". Generally speaking people don't like grammar. Because I am pretty special, I love grammar. I've study every language I know with grammar. And my Russian grammar seems to be pretty good, more than one Russian guy was amazed, telling me "your grammar is better than mine!". Ia magu gavarit russky iazik ochien kharasho!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I know you do, Martin, we have spoken a lot together.

Best

Nikolai Myaskovsky


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I couldn't help but post this

Quarter past ten


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I think we're talking about dementia here. Alzheimer's is but one type. My uncle has vascular dementia and, while I doubt he knows who I am, his doctor is confident he won't die of it. She says he might forget how to swallow...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I forgot how to make a billion dollars... Am I sick?

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I forgot how to make a billion dollars... Am I sick?
> 
> Martin


Very. filler


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Very. filler


I guess some presidents of the USA haven't forgotten, neither some Canadian politicians. I admire them...but on the other hand, I prefer to remain honest and I guess... It won't be possible to have both... 
My memory still works in a surprising way... Maybe the bad point is I remember all, the nice things and the bad things... But I don't like to keep hard feelings. I am not a spiteful person

Martin at 6:15 am


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's an encouraging report that says dementia or Alzheimer's patients respond well to music therapy. Maybe our interest in listening to or playing music will forestall deterioration of the brain.

My local university offers a degree in music therapy which is extremely well-attended (probably about 2/5 of the music majors are music therapy majors). I just can't imagine there being enough positions available for all those graduating music therapists. I hope I'm wrong, as it is terrific that musicians can find another way to use their interests and talents. 
http://www.musictherapy.org/about/musictherapy/
Is music therapy widely offered or am I aware of it because of this local program? Does anyone actually know a music therapist?


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I suppose that by the time I'm old enough to get alzheimers disease I'll be too old, groutchy, and immobile to care.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Lunasong said:


> Here's an encouraging report that says dementia or Alzheimer's patients respond well to music therapy. Maybe our interest in listening to or playing music will forestall deterioration of the brain.
> 
> My local university offers a degree in music therapy which is extremely well-attended (probably about 2/5 of the music majors are music therapy majors). I just can't imagine there being enough positions available for all those graduating music therapists. I hope I'm wrong, as it is terrific that musicians can find another way to use their interests and talents.
> http://www.musictherapy.org/about/musictherapy/
> Is music therapy widely offered or am I aware of it because of this local program? Does anyone actually know a music therapist?


I haven't ever met one, but I have heard quite a bit about music therapy, it is becoming quite popular. I think there is a course at the conservatorium (maybe not, I will have to check), but I don't think I would ever do it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm fairly absent minded as it is, always have been, but I recognise Alzheimer's as being a genuinely debilitating illness and one I would not like to be saddled with.


----------

